# My cousin's 08 buck



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

very nice, I like the odd points


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

What a bruiser! Congrats to your cousin on an awesome animal. :beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Now that's a piggy there, nice buck!!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

ii woulda liked to see it if the third main beam was fully grown out.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)




----------

